# cast complications



## ggparker14 (May 11, 2012)

Patient presented to ED with complaint of cast being too tight s/p 1 day laceration repair. What would be the correct dx code for complications with cast?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bhavana (May 12, 2012)

I think 996.49 will be the most appropriate code for this.


----------

